

Ask HN: Friday Review - Ebay Sniper - PleaseSnipe.com - Judson
http://PleaseSnipe.com

======
Judson
This started out as a fun proof-of-concept because all of the other ebay
snipers either weren't free or placed your bid with ridiculous time windows
(~1 min).

I think the major hurdle is going to be getting people to feel comfortable
handing over their Ebay username and password so the system can place the bid
on their behalf, any suggestions on that part are welcome.

------
bgnm2000
I thought ebay had a system to bid up to your maximum amount anyway while
placing minimum bid interims? Doesn't that make this obsolete?

~~~
Judson
There is a lot of "gaming the system" that happens on ebay (typically to the
disadvantage of the buyer), but this site has a lot of reasons to snipe as
opposed to just using ebay's proxy bidding.

<http://www.moyen.org/snipe/why.html>

